# low energy nuclear reactions to make gold from copper



## atlix (Mar 14, 2011)

Obviously dr. joe champion is full of hype, but there is a lot of studies on low energy nuclear reactions so 

If anyone has ever done the at home experiment with silver shot and yeast to supposedly transform copper to gold or any other attempt I would love to hear about it


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 14, 2011)

Are you kidding us or yourself prehaps? 
Low energy nuclear reactions as home experiment? I doubt even South Koreans will be willing to do so. Turning Cu to Au is possible on paper if you turn/switch C for an A. It is essentially the same as you will attempt to turn pork meat in beef or maybe fish burger. Good luck with that. And if you want to experiment I will send you 20 kilos of Cu and you can return them turned in gold. In one oz bars please. :mrgreen:


----------



## nickvc (Mar 14, 2011)

atlix said:


> Obviously dr. joe champion is full of hype, but there is a lot of studies on low energy nuclear reactions so
> 
> If anyone has ever done the at home experiment with silver shot and yeast to supposedly transform copper to gold or any other attempt I would love to hear about it



We tend to view ourselves as men of science here on the forum so unless there is some good science behind any claims of new processes we tend to ignore them but I'm sure there's a forum somewhere on the net that will detail this process amongst others to turn base metals into gold or other valuable elements....try looking up alchemy :roll:


----------



## Palladium (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is a great post for you to read http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=395&p=3288&hilit=alchemy+the+big+con#p3288


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 14, 2011)

atlix said:


> If anyone has ever done the at home experiment with silver shot and yeast to supposedly transform copper to gold or any other attempt I would love to hear about it


Anyone that takes up band width on this forum discussing that nonsense won't be here long enough to be read. 
*Please restrict your presence here to science*----not witchraft. 

Harold


----------



## Ocean (Mar 14, 2011)

I am actullay Laughing out Loud at that one Harold! :lol: :roll:


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 15, 2011)

Ocean said:


> I am actullay Laughing out Loud at that one Harold! :lol: :roll:


Where the hell are these people educated? It doesn't take a major in physics to understand how the elements were formed--------and it damned sure wasn't by silver and yeast transforming copper to gold. 

Frankly, I'm shocked that an adult would buy such nonsense. 

Harold


----------



## Richard36 (Mar 15, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Ocean said:
> 
> 
> > I am actullay Laughing out Loud at that one Harold! :lol: :roll:
> ...




Lol, I know you're right!


----------



## Lou (Mar 15, 2011)

atlix said:


> Obviously dr. joe champion is full of hype, but there is a lot of studies on low energy nuclear reactions so
> 
> If anyone has ever done the at home experiment with silver shot and yeast to supposedly transform copper to gold or any other attempt I would love to hear about it




Full of hype is being polite. I'd say he's full of something much smellier.


----------



## rasanders22 (Mar 16, 2011)

Richard36 said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > Ocean said:
> ...




But sadly they do. People still think you can run a car on water. I am always having to argue with people why they cant stick a bottle of water next to their engine and use the hydrogen it creates. Most people eventually get it but still can never wrap their head around energy efficency and why perpetual motion doesnt work. Anyways, OP, unless you can generate the heat and pressure of a star going supernova, you arnt going to making gold.


----------



## atlix (Mar 20, 2011)

so your saying if I could do that it would make gold from copper?


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 20, 2011)

atlix said:


> so your saying if I could do that it would make gold from copper?


Fetch a copy of the book "Red Giants and White Dwarfs", written by Robert Jastrow. It explains the reactions. 

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 20, 2011)

atlix said:


> so your saying if I could do that it would make gold from copper?



Yes. I am saying that if you could do that you are indeed our Lord Almighty creator of Universe. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## qst42know (Mar 20, 2011)

I was under the impression that silver was antimicrobial and doesn't that include yeasts?


----------



## parrothead (Mar 20, 2011)

Instructions for turning copper into gold.

Start with 437.5 pounds of copper. Take it to the scrap yard. Recieve cash. Take cash to gold seller and purchase gold.

This process will yield approximately one once of gold per batch. Repeat as necessary.



Note: 437.5 pounds of copper can be substituted with approximately 42 ounces of silver if space is a problem.


----------



## qst42know (Mar 20, 2011)

Copper into paper, and then paper into gold. 

Realistic alchemy. :lol:


----------



## Malais (Mar 24, 2011)

The sun is a fusion reaction that converts hydrogen into Helium. Eventually the helium will be converted into beryllium. Helium and Beryllim will then be fused together to make Carbon, and from there the possibilities will more than likely be the creation of every other element you can think of. 

If this is possible, then so is Gold from Copper.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 25, 2011)

Malais said:


> The sun is a fusion reaction that converts hydrogen into Helium. Eventually the helium will be converted into beryllium. Helium and Beryllim will then be fused together to make Carbon, and from there the possibilities will more than likely be the creation of every other element you can think of.
> 
> If this is possible, then so is Gold from Copper.


You're taking a little shortcut through the process there, sunshine. 

All elements come from hydrogen. That's no secret. How they get there is the point at hand----and it doesn't happen in a star like our sun. 

None of this is speculation----the process is well understood by physicists. I suggest you do some reading---and please stop wasting space on the forum with this nonsense. Try to remember that this forum has a purpose---that of processing precious metals. 

Harold


----------



## DrJoeChampion (Dec 10, 2011)

A lot of speculations and name calling about me but at least everyone is spelling my name right. Low energy Nuclear Chemistry is real. Nuclear chemistry works on the nucleus and not the electron shell. There are two fundamental rules related to LENC. A target and trigger. The target is what you are going to change and the trigger is a proton donor to allow the target to change into the desired output. This can be a fusion reaction of diatomic elements or fission of the donor and sometimes target nuclei. People who want to see proof of the Champion Home Gold reactor. It will be available in videos starting in three days by people who have purchased the Champion Gold machines. This is a new repeatable technology in nuclear chemistry. My first observation of the phenomenal was in 1987 and total control and worldwide replication occurred in circa 2006. 
All new pictures and videos are being accomplished by backyard chemist 100’s of miles from me. This is an exciting time where people can truly make gold at home. 
This truly is a new paradigm in science. 
Dr. Joe Champion


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 10, 2011)

Lucky us. We have been doing it the hard way.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 10, 2011)

DrJoeChampion said:


> A lot of speculations and name calling about me but at least everyone is spelling my name right.


Not a single person called you any names,and it's not real difficult to spell Joe Champion.


DrJoeChampion said:


> Low energy Nuclear Chemistry is real.


Reguardless of whether it is real or not,no normal person will be doing it at their residence,and if they try it,they will either end up in prison,or have a *very *tight lip about it,but still end up dead soon after.


DrJoeChampion said:


> This is a new repeatable technology in nuclear chemistry. My first observation of the phenomenal was in 1987 and total control and worldwide replication occurred in circa 2006.


Let me try to understand this,it is a new technology,but you saw it in 1987. It is repeatable,but worldwide replication was in 2006,almost 20 years later?And if is were being replicated worldwide,we would have already heard about it.I assure you,if it had been accomplished in 1987,then the price of an ounce of gold at this moment would be less than a stick of gum.I am going to take this opportunity to say welcome to the forum,it was wierd meeting you.I am taking the opportunity now,because I fear I won't have much time to tell you once your post has been read by a moderator.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 10, 2011)

Now....

A real genius decided to share his wisdom with us here. Doctor knows how to speak with dolphins, aliens and how to heal:
http://www.paulapeterson.com/Dr_Joe_Champion.html

Nice summary or CV of Doctor - with all his successful project (reader soon find out that they were success for him and not for investors which lost everything and Doctor spend same time behind bars)
http://www.nuscam.com/champion.htm

Blog of one of his customers, investor with lots of pictures and detailed experiments how to follow doctors teachings - generally garbage. 
http://drchampion-goldmakingscam.blogspot.com/

And many more on internet. I say scam in its finest. No real scientific proof. Waste of time.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 10, 2011)

Very nice post Pat.
Johnny


----------



## qst42know (Dec 10, 2011)

So why are you humping our leg Joe, need some money?


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 10, 2011)

Very nice indeed Pat! Thank you!

WOW... You put in scrap aluminum in, & a silver ingot comes out, with stamp & all!!

Sorry, but the "Dr." is not in! Has he gone out phishing!??? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Phil


----------



## Palladium (Dec 10, 2011)

I want some of what the Doc is smoking. :mrgreen:


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 11, 2011)

DrJoeChampion said:


> This is an exciting time where people can truly make gold at home.
> This truly is a new paradigm in science.
> Dr. Joe Champion



Let's see if I understand this claim. You're telling us that a person, at home, can create gold from other elements. Can we safely assume that your people have been selling gold and are now in the Caribbean, sipping their scotch and water? That's precisely where I'd be if I was able to produce gold, as you suggest. 

Well, doc, a term I use loosely, let me clue you in. What you're espousing sounds a whole lot like crapola to me. Likely a setup to scam others with grandiose claims that are not substantiated by anything but your proclamations. You hope to profit by using this forum as your means of contact. *That ain't gonna happen*. 

Want a helpful bit of advice? 

Lose that BS when you're on this forum. If you can't cite technical papers to substantiate what you're saying, don't say it here. We are men of science, not witchcraft. 

It's clear, at least to me, that _you are more about *fraud* than you are about *science*_. 

My patience with you will run very short if this issue continues without some form of documentation that alludes to your claim being correct. Trust me----your words are not enough.

It is my personal opinion that such a citation won't be forthcoming. Noted physicists have not solved this riddle, yet you're trying to have us believe that the common man has? 

It is also my personal opinion that if you persist, you won't persist long, at least on this forum. 

Harold


----------



## nickvc (Dec 11, 2011)

As usual Harold I completely agree with your assessment....the shame is some poor soul somewhere who is either desperate or gullible or both will fall for this rubbish!


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 11, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> My patience with you will run very short if this issue continues without some form of documentation that alludes to your claim being correct. Trust me----your words are not enough.
> 
> Harold



Harold I found this on the Doc's :shock: blog site.
http://drchampion-goldmakingscam.blogspot.com/



> IMPORTRANT NOTE
> Without the constant flow of atmospheric air there there is little to no gold formation. You will form a VAu which stands for virtual gold a termed coined from Clemson University on my research


 :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I guess Clemson U. has it reght

Tom C.


----------



## Photobacterium (Dec 12, 2011)

i lack the alchemy skills & the caffeine needed to even contemplate such a thing.


but, speaking of nuclear - i like thorium as a nuclear heat source for making steam & electricity.

you can't make nuclear bombs from thorium, except for a text book exception i would rather not mention.


there are some beaches in India where the sand is rich in Thorium.

so, just get some of that thorium-rich sand, extract the thorium, make electricity, get people to pay you for the electricity, and then use THAT money to buy gold - or mining property.

best i could do without 10 expresso's 8)


----------



## bullionaire (Dec 14, 2011)

Dear sirs,

We have read all the posts here concerning Dr Joe Champion and can confirm the man is not producing what he claims. Our group purchased his technology and followed him for several years. We have all the correspondence to back this up. Note that he was beaten by a relative Mr William Flake within an inch of his life and after dealing with the good Doctor directly we can understand why Mr Flake would do that. By the way, the good Dr.'s doctorate is not in science or engineering or anyway related to this field. According to his own correspondence he should be making millions of dollars a week producing gold through his resonance process which he stated he was doing, not out flogging the public a small crock pot for fungi method. Scam, you be the judge.

As to the technology being real or not well there are numerous qualified persons on this site that have the necessary skills and equipment and can follow a procedure and we are more than happy to pass this technology we have to anyone here with said skills free of charge. This is the same technology Dr Champion has been posing for several years. This is the complete technology that costs thousands of dollars from the good Doctor. We can also give you the present technology using fungi he is attempting flog on his website now that the public has had enough of his heat resonance technology.

The requirement for us to send this to you is simply that should we take the trouble and time to give this to you free of charge then the person that receives it must confirm they have the skills and equipment and to agree to actually do and complete the procedures technically and properly as best as they can and post the results on this site with procedure, results and photos. 

We look forward to replies,

Sincerely,

Robert 

([email protected])


----------



## Gold (Dec 14, 2011)

is ^ the doc under an assumed identity??


----------



## DrJoeChampion (Dec 14, 2011)

The oicture for the following is on my site. 
http://drjoechampion.com/

My name is Ian. I was successful in following your procedure to use silver shot and yeast. I have attached a photo of the end result. This only took one week and has given me a lot of ideas to improve the method but I wanted to collaborate with you if possible. Thank you very much for your time and efforts in this wonderful discovery. Whether or not I can manifest wealth from this, I feel so happy to be aware of the science and to have had such beautiful results in the first test! Thank you Dr. Champion. This is increasingly profound. 
-Ian Timothy Cowan of Seattle, WA.


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone find it strange that the :?: Dr. and bullionaire just showed up out of nowhere peddling mumbo jumbo science.

I have a feeling they are trying to use this forum to gain credibility to their claims and google hits linking their science :shock: and this website.

Anyone else feel the :?: Doc needs to GO?
Before it leaves a tarnish on this site.

Tom C.


----------



## micronationcreation (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like his "break through" has already affected the gold price. :roll:


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't see how their "science" could benefit this great Forum... 

What are they going to peddle next, gold from snake oil? 
Show them the door!

Phil


----------



## stype12 (Dec 14, 2011)

Allright, this is my first post here and probably my last unless the content of my post is taken to heart. I have been reading this forum for several days and came here to get information about gold refining and anything associated with it. I have found much valuable info posted by obviously very experienced and knowledgable people and am thankful for that.

But I must say that I am taken aback by the comments about Dr. Champion and his claims. The disparaging remarks about him, his character and his claims in my estimation are out of line. I have know Dr. Champion for some time, have spoken over the phone with him countless times and have been to his facilities in St. George Utah. He has never defrauded me or scammed me or anybody else that I know who is associated with him. This talk of fraud and scam is wrong and should not be thrown around lightly. Further more those that have jumped on the bandwagon here with their negative comments without any evidence of such and just feeding of the comments of others is troubling as well. 

One of the principals our country was founded on was the free flow of information and opinion and I understand that everyone is entitled to their opinion but speech that is disparaging and character trashing without evidence to back it up should not be tolerated here on this forum or anywhere else. We should all be grown men here and courteous discussion should be displayed. 

I know that his claims of transmutation of precious metals is not accepted in the main stream scientific community but neither were many scientific discoveries when they first got any recognition. He has studied and experimented in this field for many years and has been working to take this science, better known as cold fusion from the micro test tube realm to the macro level. To the best of my knowledge he has succeeded just as his website states.

The silver yeast method of creating gold coated silver that he has revealed is just a way to prove that this technology exists. This method works and does create gold coated onto the silver. I know, I have done it and am doing it now. You will not get rich doing this at this scale but it could be scaled up. For those of you that think that this is just bunk, fine that is your opinion, but when stating your opinion be civil about it. 

I have no financial gain by stating my opinions here nor am I associated in any way with Dr. Champion or his company. I just have personal proof that his silver yeast method works and does produce gold where no gold was before.

Tom


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 14, 2011)

stype12
Is this the same person you are speaking about?
If not I will edit the quote.



> All That Glitters...
> Prison's in the past. Joe Champion's chasing after alchemy again.
> By Brian Wallstin
> http://www.nuscam.com/champion.htm



I just googled his name (69,9000,000 hits) and everything I read that was not written *BY* him was negative about him.
So as you can see I am not the only one who does not beleive a word he says.

Tom C.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

Stype, I have a few honest question. Could you please share with us the amount of silver you processed & how much of it was transformed into gold?
What karat is the gold?
How long did it take to be transformed? 
Did you quit your daytime job because you transform enough gold to make a living?
Also, how come the "Dr" is willing to sell to the general public a machine that 
"makes gold at home" & didn't keep it to himself? The world will be flooded with gold & soon the yellow metal will be worthless... 
Have you bother checking the "Dr's" background? How well do you know him?
Are you related to him?

Thank you!

Phil


----------



## stype12 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes this is the same man. A mans past even though appearing to be tainted does not nullify other accomplishments. There were underlying factors and circumstances that of course were not volunteered in the article concerning Dr. Champion's incarceration. I would suggest that you dig deeper for what really happened. Should one believe absolutely everything in an article without further investigation? Not very scientific, I would say.

Anyway, whatever your belief of what is in Dr. Champion's past, using it to cast negatively about what others have to say that are positive about him and his recent claims do not have bearing on the issue of transmutation. That is, have base and precious metals been transmuted into other precious metals? That is the question, not whether Dr. Champion is a good man or has a tainted past.

I am here to tell you that I have changed silver into gold in small quantities using Dr. Champion's silver yeast method. Dr. Champion's past or his character has absolutely nothing to do with this fact.

Tom


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I suggest to lock this thread and forget about doctor. This is gold recycling, recovery and refining forum, not transmutation and alchemy garbage. He can find many places where he can discuss his dreams. Can mods check up IP of good man stype and so called doctor? Maybe they are the same.


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 14, 2011)

stype12
I'll be fair and post a positive link I found on the doctor also.

At this site I found:
http://www.paulapeterson.com/Dr_Joe_Champion.html



> He holds a Bachelor of Science degree in Electrical Engineering with advanced studies in Physics from The Cleveland Institute, USA. He has studied the “dimensional science” phenomenon since 1987 and continues research in the field of elemental transmutation. His works are published in numerous journals and has written seven books on his findings.



Though this still does not change my view of this science :shock: of alchemy and now has opened questions about ADAM and talking to dolfins :shock: 
Quoted from same site:


> Currently, ADAM is being implemented in a highly successful in-home program for autistic children that can restore normalcy in a matter of weeks. What is equally exciting is that Dr. Champion is extending the abilities of ADAM into the realm of telepathic communication with dolphins!



Have a great day
Tom C.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

But I still have the same honest Q's, could you please share with us the AMOUNT of silver you processed & HOW MUCH of it was transformed into gold?
How do you know is gold? Did you test it? What karat is the gold?
How long did it take to be transformed? 
Did you quit your daytime job because you transform enough gold to make a living?
Also, how come the "Dr" is willing to sell to the general public a machine that 
"makes gold at home" & didn't keep it to himself? The world will be flooded with gold & soon the yellow metal will be worthless... 
How well do you know him?
Are you related to him?

Thank you!

Phil


----------



## stype12 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sure, I would be glad to answer your questions. But not before your moderator checks my IP and Dr. Champion's IP. It appears that there are still others here that will not entertain any serious discussion about this subject.

Tom


----------



## DarkspARCS (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll give the Doc credit for figuring out the science behind the process of getting gold to form onto silver at the singular atomic level, however to hype up the process and make claims that are obviously under stated by the actual, realistic process and the magnitude it would have to be replicated at to realistically make monetary sense to pursue is absolutely misleading...

AND WRONG. (It seems apparent that historically, carpet baggers just stream from the Mormon State of Utah, and have done so frequently since the state's inception...)

So, while in sub standard reality, yes, the process works. At a standard level, which represents a level of human reality that sustains the species, this process is negligent at best.

Dr Champion made the claim on Dec. 10 that his process was going to blow the world's mind in three days time from the date of his post... which would make it Dec. 13. Here is what happened on Dec. 13, as posted by him on his own website (picture included with claimed testimonial). Looks like weathered silver to me... with the color of silver represented by the two silver beads at the top left corner, while the rest appear tarnished. So, tarnish... yeah.

Everybody here on the forums need to start checking their tarnished silver - it might just be a monatomic layer of Gold!! (Quick Robin! to the Bat Poles!!)

Slick!

ETA: Why is the title of this thread Golf from Copper, when it's supposed to be Gold from Silver? And too, why do people think it changes silver to gold? It's nothing more than a microbial weathering of silver that leaves behind the by product of gold at a monatomic level...

Right Dr. Champion? Hello?


----------



## DarkspARCS (Dec 14, 2011)

niteliteone said:


> stype12
> I'll be fair and post a positive link I found on the doctor also.
> 
> At this site I found:
> ...



This guy is more profound than David Icke, I swear! EXCEPT...

I think this "Doctor" has alterior plans and motives with each scam produced by him - which most likely branch out into so many unrelated catagories it'd be hard to prove his fraudulent intentions unless the ability to link each separate scam with something associated with Champion... like Tom C. just did with the good "doctor's" cure for autism...

BUY NOW!!!

I'm with Patnor, shut this thread down... Before some newB Sucker goes off and sends away $750 dollars for a *HAMILTON BEACH CROCK POT (red)*


----------



## stype12 (Dec 14, 2011)

Please do shut this thread down. I thought that I might come here and have some serious discussion about how to refine my gold but I made a big mistake in trying to defend Dr. Champion and his transmutation claims. I know what I know about his silver yeast method and that it does produce gold. But I did not expect this kind of closed minded mentality. All I really wanted was some suggestions on how to refine the gold I get from the transmutation process without having to go to a refiner and get ripped off.

Unless I get invited back for discussion, I will not be back. This has been a very unpleasant discussion with a group of what I was hoping to be helpful and informative people.

Tom


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 14, 2011)

I hate to tell you this stype12,(not really) ,but I highly doubt this thread will be shut down.If anything it may end up locked,although at this point I doubt it unless it takes a worse turn than it already has.However I am *NOT *a moderator,so I cannot speak for them,I can only speak from my personal experience on the forum.But just in case this ever does get locked,I want to make sure this post gets on the thread,for all of the future dreamers that think they can make something from nothing.

Let's see here. You can get the "Ruby Champion Gold Machine" here http://drjoechampion.com/ for $750.......or you can get the exact same "Gold Reactor" here http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-Beach-5-Quart-Portable-Slow-Cooker-/160696588067?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item6b1c983d28 for $23 with free shipping.But if you get it on the good doctors website,it includes the all inclusive IShore refining kit.
I just have to include some of the key comments that I found on the operational manual (and yes it says "operational").


> "The reason gold is formed on the surface is the contact between the surface of the silver and the solution causes two atoms of silver to form one atom of gold."
> "do not go inside the reactor and attempt to make changes to the electronics. "
> "To produce the maximum gold you only need to use the smallest silver pieces available to you to increase the surface area of the silver. "
> "You see real gold form just like it did on planet earth. This is not related to the chemistry we all were taught in school this is a new chemistry that we and our children will be taught in school starting this century."
> ...


Here is the entire process,this is all you have to do to turn silver into gold 
"Place the contents of one ounce of yeast into 500ml of water and add up to two ounces of finely divided Silver and turn your gold pot on the low setting. The electronics in your gold pot have been modified to maintain the correct temperature to start the low energy nuclear reaction. Just wait and within a week, you will start to see the silver turning gold on the surface. "
All of this,and so many more funny comments,can be found here http://drjoechampion.com/Champion%20Gold%20Machine.htm
In this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XQRcxt7_hj8 Mr.Champion describes that the video was being filmed inside the "Dr. Champion Gold Room" at the Sakura resaurant.However the owner of Sakura,paints a very different picture.She states that there is no,nor has EVER been a, "gold room",much less a "Dr. Champion Gold Room".She said that joe champion is just an ordinary customer like everyone else,and he calls their party room,the "gold room".There is no affiliation between joe champion,the Sakura restaurant,or their party room.Mr champion also displays a large chunk of metal that he claims started as pure copper,and now thanks to cold fusion,there is no copper in it at all,it is zinc,silicon,silver,and gold.
I read on one website that he has never replicated any of his claims,inside an academic atmosphere for others to see.I can't imagine why.

There is such an over abundance of information that I have found about joe champion,and quite a bit more I have found about mr flake,the attacker (his own step son)from february 2009.Here are the pics http://www.drjoechampion.com/attack_pictures.htm .Thanks to a science that mr champion personally developed called "Adam Technology" he made a full,superfast recovery,and was released from the hospital 2 weeks after rehab.He claims that same technology has been used to "*SUCCESSFULLY*" treat autistic children.Champions wife left him shortly after the attack.
Well it's late here,and I am tired.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

OOOOOps! :roll: 
Hey Tom, you posted under "Henry", & then deleted the post when you realized that you made the mistake!? I saw it.
You're not been honest with us dude! You joined the forum as Henry on Febuary 13, 2011 & have been very secret. On Dec 6, 2011 you joined as Stype12, hummm...

Fellow members, this Stype12 is the same Henry & I'm afraid his up to no good. 
Tom, If all you wanted was, & I quote: "some suggestions on how to refine the gold I get from the transmutation process without having to go to a refiner and get ripped off." why don't you tell us how much gold you got!!! 
But you haven't answered a single one of my questions & I think you never will; so as far as I'm concern, ADIOS!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is the proof of what Phil just wrote
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=16394


----------



## stype12 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes you are right, I did post as Henry as I had previously registered as Henry on the 6th Dec. That registration did not take at first so I reregistered as stype12 right after that and that registration took. I use roboform and my roboform automatically saved both registrations. When I went to login to make that post it automatically selected the Henry username unbeknownst to me. I made the post and submitted it and then realized that it was posted under Henry instead of stype12. I then deleted the post and reposted it exactly as it was under stype12. Of course you will not beleive that but that is exactly what happened.

I knew my credibility would be shot when this happened but whatever you think, this is the truth of the matter.

You guys are tough in here and I respect your tenacity. But some things are not always as they appear on the surface.

Sorry this did not work out for either of us.

Tom


----------



## bullionaire (Dec 14, 2011)

Dear Gold and Tom C.,

We are sorry and we apologize for our message we were under the assumptiom you were native English speakers. The phrase "concerning Dr Joe Champion and can confirm the man is not producing what he claims." indicates in English that what the man has posed is "untrue" "not true" "without veracity" possibly "fraudulent". You can Google dictionary to find out the meaning of English words and grammar. Again we apologize if the English was difficult for you to understand.

We were trying to pass on real information that was hard won and paid for by us to others for free. However, though we don't agree with Mr Tom who claims he has made gold from silver I do agree with his comments about the small mindedness to not even look at info but rather attack and whine.
Holy cow, it is free knowledge, good or bad, science becomes dogma without curiousity and a free flow of information, popular or not.

We'll say it plain here so there is no equivocation, we believe Dr Champion is a fraudulent. However, we know this from firsthand experience, you don't. This guy has spent over a quarter century at it. You got to give him "A" for effort. We purchase usually over $150,000 in technology every year of all types. We also redo and evaluate old patents. Not everyone is broke, ladies. One doesn't need too many successes to make a good deal of money. We have a great business and life but sometimnes one wants to give something for free so that others can see for themselves so that, and we quote DarkspARCS here, "Before some newB Sucker goes off and sends away $750 dollars for a HAMILTON BEACH CROCK POT (red)". See he's got it, they can get the info from us free and try and save the money and grief.

Our input here was originally meant as just good old fashion American altruism, a wish to help others, simple as that but, it seems no good deed goes unpunished so if you dont want dont take it.

Regards

Robert


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 14, 2011)

stype12 said:


> You guys are tough in here and I respect your tenacity.


You have yet to see tough,or tenacity.This is relatively kind compared to what has been said to other scammers.


stype12 said:


> Yes you are right, I did post as Henry as I had previously registered as Henry on the 6th Dec.


Just so I understand......you registered an account on our forum as "Henry" even though your name is Tom? Is it really Tom? Could it be Jeremiah? Ian? Robert? You are not being honest,that is all there is to it.
The members of this forum are here for one of three reasons.They have questions and need help,or they have information they want to share with the rest of the class,or they want to see what is going on with the other members. You have put yourself in none of these catagories.And now many of the regular members,(myself included),are struggling to keep this garbage off of our forum,and to make sure that new members do not get wrapped up in this crap and end up taken for a ride 
*THE TRUTH IS THIS........If you/joe/robert/ian/jeremiah whoever the hell you are,were honestly transforming base metals into precious metals,you WOULD NOT be selling the information for $250 or $750!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot stress this fact enough!!!! * 
It is a tale as old as time itself,a get rich quick scam that never works out for the poor sucker that bought a $23 crockpot for $750 with the understanding that it was a "Gold Reactor". 


stype12 said:


> Unless I get invited back for discussion, I will not be back.


You have proven that the above statement is not true.If you intend on staying on this forum,I would suggest you dismiss this foolish business venture immediately. Harold has made his warning about this subject being discussed,and I will swear to you,from experience,that he does not take lightly those that do not heed his instructions.


----------



## stype12 (Dec 14, 2011)

But I still have the same honest Q's, could you please share with us the AMOUNT of silver you processed & HOW MUCH of it was transformed into gold?
How do you know is gold? Did you test it? What karat is the gold?
How long did it take to be transformed? 
Did you quit your daytime job because you transform enough gold to make a living?
Also, how come the "Dr" is willing to sell to the general public a machine that 
"makes gold at home" & didn't keep it to himself? The world will be flooded with gold & soon the yellow metal will be worthless... 
How well do you know him?
Are you related to him?

Thank you!

Phil
--------------------------------
Sorry Phil,
I will answer your questions. I wasn't expecting to be around long enough to do it.

No, I have not quit my day job and retired because of this, although I am retired from my day job. If that makes any sense. As I said earlier in another post, you will not get rich from this method at this scale. It is only to show that transmutation is real and can be done at low temperatures with the right combination of compounds and or elements.

No, I am not related to Dr. Champion that I know of. I have known about him for nearly 2 years and have studied his work since then. I met him personally in June of this year at his place in St. George Utah. I have conversed with him by phone almost daily since then. I want to make this perfectly clear, I am not affiliated financially or in any other way with Dr. Champion or his company Low Energy Nuclear Change (LENC)

As with anything as controversial as this, I would not worry about the world being flooded with gold and it becoming worthless. People have known of his methods for years and have blown it off as bunk just as most everybody in here is. Human nature does not change very rapidly, it takes a long time for scientifically controversial matters to become mainstream, sometimes they never do.

The transformation from pure silver shot to gold coated silver shot takes from 2 to 5 days depending on the accuracy and consistency of temperature, the amount of yeast used, the location that the process is being done in, the proper mixing of the solution, the size of the silver shot, (the smaller the better for more gold as there is more surface area) and other factors. This is not an exact science for sure but one that is repeatable using the proper proceedure.

It is gold as it has been tested. It is not pure 24 kt gold. It tends to be from 10 kt to 18 kt and this varies according to the factors mentioned above.

I started to process 5 oz. silver shot at a time. Now I do 10 oz at a time. From 10 oz of very fine silver shot it can be expected to transmute 1/4 to 3/8 oz gold. That is 10 to 18 kt gold. I know of one man who got 1 and 1/4 oz gold from 10 oz of very fine pure silver. This was silver shavings that was much finer than standard silver shot. Another thing to consider is that you do not loose all your silver in this process, only the silver that was replaced or transmuted by the process. Remember this is not an exact science at this time and results can vary but some results will take place every time when care is taken in following proceedures.

Tom


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

Tom, I still don't understand: 
"(the SMALLER (the silver shot), the better for more gold as there is MORE surface area)", but thank you for taking the time to answer my questions.

So, you ARE processing 10 oz of silver shot & RECOVERING 1/4 oz of gold after 5 days, of about 14k +/- & you're a witness to that.

"...this is not an exact science at this time and results can vary..." hum.

Phil


----------



## TXWolfie (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok I read a few webpages about this silver to gold thing and it doesnt make any sense. The website is not connected with this JoeChampion but it does have reference to him and his ideas. And this website does have a miraculous new revamped version of what he did for the low cost of X amount of dollars. The website does mention it does work with the water yeast and silver at a constant temp of 55degrees that JoeChamp is selling, but with the minor fact if taken out before its done it fades away for them. It was also noted the did a gold test it it was positive for 10-14k. I seen the pics they posted of what they completed and some looks like fools gold and the coins look like dirty silver as if copper rose to the outter edge after pressing. If anyone wants to see the page send me a message and I will tell ya were it is, since my personal opinnion is not to post it here in these forums.

Who knows, quackery or not.

Rich


----------



## stype12 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok Mic, The gloves are off. you have just called me out as a liar. I am not Dr. Champion, joe, jeremiah, ian, robert or anybody else except stype12. Henry happens to be my middle name and that is how I originally registered on this forum. The registration did not work for some reason so I reregistered again immediately as stype 12. That, my friend is the truth. I inadvertantly logged in as Henry unknowingly when I posted that post as my roboform automatically logged me in and I did not catch that I was logged in as Henry. So I deleted the post and reposted the exact same post as stype12. 

I do not apreciate being called a liar and a scammer or fraud. I am none of these. I could care less whether Dr. Champion ever sells another crock pot. Personally, I think that they are over priced. But I guess he feels that you are paying for information, that is his perogative.

I will not ask for an apology, because it is my guess from your comments that you are not man enough to give one. If you do some investigation you will find that what I say is true and your accusations are false. 

I am not here to defend any one or any thing, just to get information on refining. I have been baited into this discussion of Dr. Champion and then my character and credibility has been trashed. Wow, this is a wonderful place to be! 

Tom


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 14, 2011)

Stype12
Thank you for the answers.
May I ask a couple of questions myself for clairification


> It is gold as it has been tested. It is not pure 24 kt gold. It tends to be from 10 kt to 18 kt and this varies according to the factors mentioned above.


What procedure was used to test the transmuted gold?
What other metals and quantities were reported in the test of this gold?



> I started to process 5 oz. silver shot at a time. Now I do 10 oz at a time. From 10 oz of very fine silver shot it can be expected to transmute 1/4 to 3/8 oz gold. That is 10 to 18 kt gold.


How do you recover this gold?
What process do you use to sepatate the gold from the base metals to be able to say you produced that much gold?

These where the first to come to mind. I will probably have more when these are answered.

Thanks 
Tom C.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a very long reply saved in my drafts,that you will not like,but rather than take that road just yet,I want to talk to you in a different manner stype12.
I would like you to stick to the facts about precious metal recovery and refining.I personally do not want you talking about the transmutation of metals,but that is not my decision,that is for a moderator to decide.I am staying out of this discussion until a moderator can take control of it.I have already asked Harold to catch up on this thread,and I am sure he will be doing so in the next day or two.
Phil if you get some time tomorrow can you call me? I'm heading up to see ocean on friday,and wanted to see if you wanted to buy anything from me.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok, I'll give you ring.

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 15, 2011)

stype12 said:


> Remember this is not an exact science at this time


Please allow me. 
Your statement should have read "this is not science", full stop. 

Some friendly advice. Knock it off. Do not come to this forum and post the absurd. You know as well as I do that what you're saying is nonsense, and if you don't, shame on you. Didn't you learn anything in the course of growing up? 

Drop this subject. If you continue to promote this scam, you, too, will be history. 

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 15, 2011)

stype12 said:


> Please do shut this thread down. I thought that I might come here and have some serious discussion about how to refine my gold but I made a big mistake in trying to defend Dr. Champion and his transmutation claims. I know what I know about his silver yeast method and that it does produce gold. But I did not expect this kind of closed minded mentality. All I really wanted was some suggestions on how to refine the gold I get from the transmutation process without having to go to a refiner and get ripped off.
> 
> Unless I get invited back for discussion, I will not be back. This has been a very unpleasant discussion with a group of what I was hoping to be helpful and informative people.
> 
> Tom



This thread?
What a waste of time. So producing 1/4 or more of gold from silver - changing value 50x upwards and you are concerned about being ripped off by refiners? What a rubbish. 
Closed minded people not appreciating new technologies? 
Well no.
Most of members here are very clever people, some of us highly educated, with lot of experience and NOT an easy target for various scams and thieves. 
Closed minded? Well closed purse is better expression, people who know something about precious metals will not go throwing around their hard earned money.


----------



## DrJoeChampion (Dec 15, 2011)

Gentlemen 
I entered this forum for the reason it was formed, Gold refining. I am not trying to sell you systems for their or thousands buying them. People that are buying they will need small refineries to work with. Johnson Matthey, BSAF, formally Engelhard and Handy & Harman require kilos of metals for refining per batch. Output from the Champion Gold Machine produces ounces of gold and silver. It is not necessary for a refinery to understand how this is done. What happens in the reactor appears to be magic but in reality it is true low energy nuclear chemistry. The output of the Champion Gold Machine passes XRF, emission spectroscopy and fire assay. As you will see on Utube this next week that macro silver is produced from the system along with the gold. If you are in the refining business or want to enter this arena it will continue to grow. 
If you are a small refiner there is a place for you. My interest in making this announcement to this group is for information sharing only. 
Never take any material in for refinement until you check every patch. Always assay and recover the precious metals using standard metallurgical procedures. 
If you ever take material from people using my technology and require technological assistance I do have technical support available. There I no voodoo in technology I produced. The gold and silver formed is on the nanometer scale but works well with standard acid digestions. You can form your own techniques if you enter the refining of this material. 
If you are a current refiner I would suggest that you make some of this material so you can learn the best way to assay and refine. There are going to be thousands of suppliers of this material shortly a refiners dream. 
Gold Luck 
http:/xxxxxxxxxx.com/


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 15, 2011)

DrJoeChampion,
I feel that you are wasting your time here. We are all smart enough to miss out on your great opportunity. We won't lose any sleep worrying about it either.

Jim


----------



## jimmydolittle (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, and Bernie Madoff didn’t steal $50 billion dollars either. Good bye Doc. If you can produce gold from silver, then you don't need this forum!


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 15, 2011)

DrJoeChampion,
I checked with my financial advisor and he said do not trust you. Now my financial advisor is not just some clown. He is a true genius. Here is a link that proves that. Watch the whole video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC1rq32uGBI

He said your invention will not work in this universe. He said it may work in alternate universe, but not with silver, but with parradium. Also his hat agreed with him, so I know he speaks the truth. I trust him and his hat.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 15, 2011)

With all due respect Sir you either:
1. Think that we are stupid or
2. You want us to think that you are stupid.

I don't like none of that.


----------



## Palladium (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeahhhhh....... Did i mention my cat could play banjo?

No really!!!!

Here's the picture.


----------



## slickdogg (Dec 15, 2011)

I just read this
"From jail in Phoenix, Champion put together a new research team. Investors eventually lost more than $250,000 following Champion's Betty Crocker-style recipes for "nuclear synthesis."

DrJoeChampion has landed in jail several times for his scheming ways,
and hes still at it, some people never learn ..... i guess :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 15, 2011)

On January 11th 1985 he was a very succesful con artist,and managed to "steal" quite a bit of money. He was eventually caught and on April 28th 1998 he was convicted of 3rd degree felony theft in maricopa county,and sentenced to 10 years in prison.Thanks to arizona's softness for criminals,the max time he could have served would have been 8 years and 1 month,and that does not include gain time,or eligibility of parole.He eventually was paroled 3 years and 1 month later on May 28th 2001,and served parole until Nov. 03, 2004.
Here's some intersting information......while incarcerated IN PRISON he was charged with lying to officials,and theft,and convicted of both,and the theft charge was less than 3 months before he was paroled.
Champion talks about his brutal savage beating and the attempted murder of him by his 6' 3" 280 lb stepson.What he should have said was, his 6' 2" 250lb mental ill stepson lost it one day and tore the house apart and when joe champion tried to stop him,he got hurt in the process.He also should have mentioned that he walked to his office and called 911,and by the time the police arrived,Mr Flake was naked and screaming "shoot me,shoot me".William is currently serving a maximum sentence of 15 years in the Utah department of corrections.but considering it was an attemted murder charge I believe the judge had mercy on him because of his mental state.
Joe Champion has a dangerous addiction with theatrics,and fabricating things,or stretching the truth.


----------



## slickdogg (Dec 15, 2011)

Unbelievable!


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 16, 2011)

slickdogg said:


> Unbelievable!


It may be, but you can believe this. He has been banned. I'm up to my eyeballs with these morons. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 16, 2011)

DrJoeChampion said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> (blah, blah, blah, all deleted)
> drjoechampion



Uhhhh---big mistake, doc, a term I use loosely (criminal would be more appropriate).

Remember this post? 



Harold_V said:


> Let's see if I understand this claim. You're telling us that a person, at home, can create gold from other elements. Can we safely assume that your people have been selling gold and are now in the Caribbean, sipping their scotch and water? That's precisely where I'd be if I was able to produce gold, as you suggest.
> 
> Well, doc, a term I use loosely, let me clue you in. What you're espousing sounds a whole lot like crapola to me. Likely a setup to scam others with grandiose claims that are not substantiated by anything but your proclamations. You hope to profit by using this forum as your means of contact. That ain't gonna happen.
> 
> ...


 
Any idea how this is going to turn out? 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 16, 2011)

I had faith,and expected nothing less.Thank you for dealing with it Harold.


----------



## Ocean (Dec 16, 2011)

Fun times Gents!

Fun Times!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 18, 2011)

I finally got around to reading this thread and Champion's web sites. As most know, his process basically involves putting store-bought yeast, water, and silver shot in a crock pot at a controlled temperature - I have seen 2 different temperatures mentioned - 43C (109F) and 55C (131F). After 2-5 days, the silver on the surface is supposedly converted to gold.

As I understand it, yeasts contain sulfur. You can find many analytical procedures on the internet about analyzing sulfur in yeasts. This sulfur could tarnish the silver, producing a yellow or golden color on the surface. Although bulk silver sulfide is black, it seems to be yellow when it is a thin coating on silver. I just looked at some silver pieces that haven't been cleaned for awhile and they are definitely yellow, especially a large ladle. The hot yeast/water might intensify the yellow.

The "golden" tarnish could convince the ignorant that it is gold. For assay purposes, this could be switched (through sleight of hand, maybe) to silver that has been plated with gold. He mentions that the gold is 14K or 18K or some other Au/Ag alloy. These Au/Ag alloys can easily be deposited from a cyanide plating solution.

He says that 1 atom of gold is produced from 2 atoms of silver. To me, the biggest rub is in trying to reconcile the proton and neutron numbers in this supposed fusion reaction.

(1) The stable (non-radioactive) isotopes of silver are 47Ag107 and 47Ag109. The 47 is the number of protons in any silver nucleus and the 107 and 109 are the totals of protons and neutrons in the nucleus. In the first one, there are 47 protons and 107-47 = 60 neutrons. In the second, there are 47 protons and 109-47 = 62 neutrons. Any silver nucleus containing more or less neutrons than these numbers will be radioactive.

(2) The only stable isotope of gold is 79Au197. This contains 79 protons and 197-79 = 118 neutrons.

(3) So, 2 atoms of 47Ag107 contains 94 protons and 120 neutrons. Were you to make 79Au197 from these, there would be 15 protons and 2 neutrons left over. What happens to these?

(4) Any nucleus with 15 protons in it is phosphorus and the only stable isotope of phosphorus is 15P31 which contains 16 neutrons. To fill out the P nucleus, you need 13 more neutrons. Where would they come from? 

(5) On paper, I guess, with what's left over, you could create 13 hydrogen nuclei, which each contain 1 proton and no neutrons, plus 1 helium nucleus containing 2 protons and 2 neutrons (2He4). Or, maybe you could make 13 1H1 atoms and 2 1H2 atoms (deuterium). In reality, however, this is ludicrous.

All this is only a paper exercise. In reality, it is all unworkable hogwash, when you stop and consider the probabilities (cross-sections) of these things occurring, the amount of radioactive species produced, and the amount of energy released. Without doubt, Joe Champion is a scoundrel and a crook. I have no idea why he was playing around with silver and yeast, but he probably saw that the silver tarnish produced from the sulfur in the yeast looked a lot like gold and said, "Damn, I can easily work a con around this".

It would be simple to try this. Study the instructions on his website. Put a little pure silver shot in a beaker, add some water and grocery store yeast, and heat it carefully, using a thermometer at either 42C or 55C. I would not be surprised if a yellow tarnish coating appears. The amounts (or, types) of yeast and water and the temp used will probably make a difference as to color. See if this coating dissolves (maybe, slowly) in concentrated sulfuric or nitric acid. Don't breath the fumes. If it dissolves, the yellow is silver sulfide. You might also try to see if a silver tarnish remover, such as Tarn-X, will remove it. Or, use the baking soda, very hot water, aluminum vessel method to remove the tarnish. http://scifun.chem.wisc.edu/homeexpts/tarnish.html

I may be all wet on this yeast/sulfur thing but it sounds good to me.


----------



## Reno Chris (Dec 18, 2011)

Dang! I missed a thread about modern day alchemy! 

and I thought my wife's crock pot was only good for this delicious chicken dish she makes........
What a dummy I am. So much gold I could have been making all these years.  
No wonder the price of gold has been going down recently - its not a correction from the high prices it had vaulted to a few months back, its the flood on the market of new crock pot gold - this also explains the generally high price of silver....... :lol: 

Maybe its not crock pot gold, maybe its just a crock in general. 

*Goldsilverpro* - I am sure you are right about the Ag2S tarnish on the surface of the silver from the yeast. Plenty of times I've seen silver that had a gold like sheen on it from tarnish. I'll bet it looks better on the round shot than bigger silver pieces like jewelry or flatware like forks and spoons. (of course we know that everything with a golden sheen must be real gold metal, right? - at least a lot of folks wishfully think that). 


Thanks *Harold_V* for mopping up the mess.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I got a guy sitting right next to me who ,your not gunna believe this ,can actually implement ,design , and build 
a mountain out of a mole hill , and of course a little yeast


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 10, 2012)

actually in all seriousness there was a man who made gold with a real nuclear reactor at $200.00 an hr for i think 2 days 
and made 3/10ths of a cent


----------



## rasanders22 (Jan 11, 2012)

Well to completly fair, yes, gold can be made. Otherwise how would we have any? Think about it. Something had to create the gold that is being used today. Of course that was the insane heat and pressure of a super nova. Mankind can make gold. Hell we have made elements in a lab that have never existed before. Of course making it for a profit is completly different than just making it to prove you can do it.


----------



## joem (Jan 21, 2012)

This should add credibility to this device

From the operations manual http://drjoechampion.com/Champion%20Gold%20Machine.htm
" If you want to do it yourself a refining kit is available from Shore International " 

" Therefore, we highly recommend the iShore solutions as you have total control and get a highly refined product that you can sell outright to jewelers, recyclers, coin & pawn shops and etc"

:lol:


----------



## Sucho (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi guys!

discussion about making gold from copper via nuclear reactions is irrelevant.

maybe the easiest way how to get the only one stable isotope of gold Au-197 via nuclear reaction is through neutron activation of mercury isotope Hg-196 in reactor.

mercury isotope Hg-196 is one of natural stable isotopes of Hg with abundance 0,15 % of all natural stable isotopes (Hg-196,198,199,200,201,202,204)

Hg-196 - (n,gamma) -> Hg-197 Hg-197 - (electron capture) ->Au-197 

Hg-197 halftime - 64,15 hours

enrichment of Hg-196 must be done before activation 
source of neutrons is needed (neutron reactor, nuclear reactor )

at all, this procedure is much more expensive that todays value of gold


Sucho
Department of Nuclear Chemistry
Comenius university


----------



## Palladium (Jan 21, 2012)

joem said:


> This should add credibility to this device
> 
> From the operations manual http://drjoechampion.com/Champion%20Gold%20Machine.htm
> " If you want to do it yourself a refining kit is available from Shore International "
> ...




Now that's funny !!!!


----------



## David A. Puchta (May 30, 2012)

Wow. Unbelievable. Men of science acting like little school girls. Visit my thread for real science. Growing Gold from bacteria and hording into nuggets or visit XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX on my youtube. 
Reply on my thread. I wont reply here. I am not Dr. Joe Champion.
David A. Puchta
" Alchemy the father of all science: The understanding and replicating of natures organic process"


You will not be permitted to use this forum to further your nonsense.

Harold


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (May 30, 2012)

I don't see the point in even talking about nuclear reactions, how many people on this forum honestly have scientific access to a nuclear reactor?

Anyway, it's far less expensive to buy computer scrap and then recover/refine the precious metals. It would be far less expensive to process Karat jewelry. Heck, it would be far less expensive to buy gold than to process it using Nuclear Fission.

Scott


----------



## Palladium (May 30, 2012)

Dude you and that attitude are about to get you voted off of coconut island. Maybe you just need to move on to more educated people of your caliber.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (May 30, 2012)

He blew it soon as he put anything about alchemy in his signature. I don't expect him to be around very much longer, even if he still is now.

Scott


----------



## Palladium (May 30, 2012)

*Removed by admin*



My head hurts, some of us have played this game before. I might even teach you a thing or two about the game. Please be gone. Then again maybe I am just blinded by the fact of your the man who figured it all out and i'm jealous. Go figure!

Gets real interesting about 9:08 Where did you get that glass from? You just happen to have it in your pocket while out looking at multi million dollar warehouses and looking for your new world headquarters. Growing gold since yesterday. Rotfl

Where's my sea monkey's? 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wys5reKIdc[/youtube]


----------



## Geo (May 30, 2012)

did he say the video was all he needed?


----------



## ericrm (May 30, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
for real?????????????
i will be hard but your the kind of man who some time ago told himself .why not screw the world ,i had a horible childhood ,why not ,then you convinced yourself that with money you could finaly be happy RIGHT?
BUT you still choose to steal and take advantage of other innocent and less intelligent poeple(vulnerable)for your own good
PLEASE KILL YOURSELF, IM SERIOUS, HUNG YOURSELF AND MAKE SURE TO GET JUST ENUF ROPE TO LET YOUR TOES TOUCH THE GROUND

you can remove my comment if you wish but i do hope it will stay

edit i would also add : the difference between you and me

last weekend i have come to a ladies house to buy gold ,19g 10 an 14k my biggest shot (dont laft ,im just beginning)i was prood to finnaly make something THAN the ladie ask me this, is this an honest price ,this is what i told her : mam you could do better ,but this is a fair price since i too need to make money.gues what the only thing i ad to say what mam you can not do better ,but i have come home empty 
this is why even if im full of myself sometime and not alway nice ,you deserve the rope and i dont

kill yourself the world will be better


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (May 30, 2012)

I didn't see where he asked for money... Is he trying to sell something?

I saw the warehouse video, but I can understand, if he really thinks he's growing gold, how he could become overly excited and then schedule to check out some buildings. I am more interested to see what he posts on his process, maybe he has some cultured bacteria. I am trying to be nice and wait for him to post his information that is suppose to be opensource, but alas nothing as of yet.

I don't understand why someone wouldn't post it first, all this garbage could have just been avoided.


----------



## jimdoc (May 30, 2012)

He is full of ..it. He will probably be banned by tonight. 
Scam artist is the career choice he is working on.
Either a dreaming student of DR C., or maybe a partner?

Jim


----------



## ericrm (May 30, 2012)

he wont ask for money
he will wait hopping for someone pm him about what he have done and then his game begin.....


----------



## Palladium (May 30, 2012)

Geo said:


> did he say the video was all he needed?



You got it Geo! You caught that to didn't you? No how much is it, when is it available, any real questions or anything. And the wine glass was just handy eye candy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (May 30, 2012)

yep, looks like the ol bait and switch to me. if you dangle the bait just right, something (or someone) is going to bite. "how much would it cost me to get in on this?" "oh, not much.considering how much you will expect to make from it, the initial cost of ($2,000) ooops , did i say two thousand, i meant twenty thousand. but hey, when your making an ounce of gold a day from 2 rubber bands, some elmers glue and a popsicle stick, you will recoup your investment within the month and be making pure profit"


----------



## Palladium (May 30, 2012)

Geo said:


> when your making an ounce of gold a day from 2 rubber bands, some elmers glue and a popsicle stick, you will recoup your investment within the month and be making pure profit"



Shhhhhhhh...... Don't be giving the secret recipes away Geo !


----------



## joem (May 31, 2012)

Darn. I guess all those Hundred dollar bills I'm printing ( it's a durometer thread story line) just went to waste when I sent them to him. Oh well back to the presses. I always thought copper was a base metal opposite to gold. I guess my debts are really opposite too and they are cash?


----------



## Harold_V (May 31, 2012)

Well, guess we'll never really know how this magic gee wiz process he "invented" is going to work out. I banned him for his smart mouth response to me. If there's anything I won't tolerate, it's a new guy coming here and spouting off, insulting those who have dedicated years to the forum. Makes no difference to me if the target is a moderators, or not, as all of you guys that have stuck with us deserve respect. 

This loser isn't going to use this forum to better his cause. He can take his dog and pony show on the road, but it's not going to play here. 

That's the way this little school girl sees it, anyway. :lol: 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (May 31, 2012)

Thanks Harold.I bit my tongue as hard as I could on his other thread.I knew that he would eventually hang himself,unfortunately he got in a few jabs first.At least he is gone now.


----------

